# Heater core leak inside the cab



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I have an 05 pathy and it developed a leak on the passenger side inside the cab. I know the only way water would leak inside there is the heater core. After a few hours of tearing the dash apart I finally got acces to the core cover. It almost looks like the leak is coming from one of the cheesy hose connectors. Any thoughts on how to tell if it is the core itself or the connector. I tried to run it for a while to watch it but in the process I found out my battery is dead and after boosting it, it doesn't seem to run right with all the dash disconnected.

Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the heater core was leaking, you would get coolant leaking, not water. It will usually exit out the evaporator case drain, cause a sweet odor inside the vehicle and/or cause an oily film to develop on the inside of the windshield. If it's regular water, it's not a heater core issue. 
For water leaks, there are two likely possibilities. One might be the evaporator case drain is clogged. This is less likely in late model cars with cabin air filters (like your R51 Pathy) than in older cars without cabin filters. Another possibility is covered in a technical service bulletin for 05-09 Pathfinders and 05-11 Xterras and Frontiers. Nissan TSB #* NTB07-091A* describes water leaking onto the passenger floor while the A/C is "on." It describes installing an extension hose into the evaporator case drain. I would suggest you obtain a copy of the TSB as it has pictures showing the procedure. If you can't find it through an internet search, you should be able to find it in the knowledge base at NissanHelp.com. You will need to register to access the TSB's.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

It is definately coolant. Guess I should have stated that instead of water. I went ahead and pulled the core out of the heater assembly. There was an o ring on each of the hose connections that look like the problem. I am going to put some pressure on the core by itself to see if it was leaking. I will probably replace the core regardless due to the amount of work it takes to get acess to it.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

*new problem in the situation*

I got the core leak taken care of. I put it halfway back together and I started it up and ran it for a while. Everything seemed good. I went ahead and vented all the bubbles out of the system and I let it sit while I went out for about 5 hours. I came back and just started putting it back together. I did remove the steering wheel and reinstall it to get it straight. But other than that I just put it back together. After getting it back together I turned the key on and the electric fans kicked on. I went ahead and tried to start it but nothing. It turns over real strong and fast but it wont start, and the fans stay running.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

Not trying to do mutlipleposts but it wouldn't let me edit my last. I found the problem. When I was trying to straighten out the steering wheel I didn't pull the battery cable. So in the process of dropping the wheel I scraped some wires which blew a fuse for EGI. Which is Electronic Gas Injection or something like that. I replaced the fuse and it fired right up. Now just need to recharge the AC cause its hot in Florida. Then on to the next issue.


----------



## Cusser (Apr 16, 2004)

dhadder1 said:


> Now just need to recharge the AC cause its hot in Florida.


No. Now you need to find and repair the leak in the AC system, as R134a doesn't "just leak out".


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Cusser said:


> No. Now you need to find and repair the leak in the AC system, as R134a doesn't "just leak out".


If he had the heating and cooling unit out to replace the heater core, that would be the reason he would need to recharge the AC. In the R51's, the heater unit and evaporator case are not separate units, like in older Nissans.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

I had to disconnect the ac where it went through the fire wall. It was a major leak when I too out the bolt. I am just letting the heater repair set for a week before I drop the cash to recharge the ac.

On another not I had another issue with the air bag light. I believe it came in because I started it up with the passenger airbag disconnected.

I got that problem solved now though. With the turn the key on and wait for the airbag light to blink then turn it off but not all the way back to lock. I did that three times then I left it on and it did its self check and cleared the airbag light.


----------



## dhadder1 (Jan 22, 2012)

This heater core is neverending. I have been riding with no ac while I have been letting my repair work rest. Its kinda brutal in Florida. I was just getting ready to recharge it. But we had a cold snap come through the other morning and I had to turn the heat on. In doing this I found out that I am not getting any heat on the drivers side of the truck. The passenger side and the rear gets super hot but just cool air blowing from the drivers side ducts. I tried them all. Any ideas. I assume one of the flapper valves in the heater assembly is not working but I really don't want to go back in there. 
I am sure there was heat coming out before when I was burping the coolant system but nothing now.


----------

